# Topics > Agriculture >  Prospero Robot Farmer, Dorhout R&D LLC, Ames, Iowa, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Dorhout R&D LLC

dorhoutrd.com/prospero_robot_farmer

----------


## Airicist

Future of Farming: Prospero Robot Farmer

Uploaded on Oct 19, 2011

----------


## Airicist

Prospero, Robot Farmer and Aquarius, Greenhouse Robot Technology Demonstration At CFVTX.

Published on Aug 3, 2012




> David Dorhout presents Prospero, the Robot Farmer, the innovative new concept of a corn planting farmer. Swarms of these robots could one day plant and take care of crops like corn.

----------

